# AWD b13 se-r?



## purplehaze7700 (Oct 21, 2003)

ive been thinking about this lately. is this any possible? could you use the pulser rear end?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Oh boy. Flamers, help him.


----------



## purplehaze7700 (Oct 21, 2003)

think about with enough money that is possible. hell with enough money anything is possible


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

bingo. you got enough money and time, sure. Make the space for the driveshaft, take out the fuel tank and put a cell in teh trunk, use an axle from a 240 or something, and get a bluebird SR20DET with manual tranny, get the driveshaft custom made, and there ya go. awd, turbo b13. it's perfectly possible. maybe not all that expensive if you're mechanically inclined.


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

I would just save up about $6000 and find a GTI-R on Ebay that has been legalized for the U.S. I've seen a couple in the last year.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

GTiR gearing is shorter and more meant for rallying...not so great for your local drag race........too much shifting.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

the easiest way to do it is import an AWD b13 sentra and figure out a way to mate the sr20 into it. 
This thread comes up every month or so.... do a search and you will find a few pages for your reading enjoyment.
-dave




purplehaze7700 said:


> ive been thinking about this lately. is this any possible? could you use the pulser rear end?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

search, you're not the first one to have this (failing) idea...


----------



## nxchef (Oct 6, 2003)

oo ooo i know the answer to this one......

possible yes 
worth your money probly not
attemted yes

list of shit you need
attessa awd drive train (tranny rear diff and drive shaft)
Gas tank/fuel cell
turbo motor (need more hp)
theres more but im not giving everything away then peeps with money will beat me

now the tricky part is the custom tunnel that you have to make due to the drive shaft needing to go in. you also have to work with the clearance issues with the tranny and the firewall. DO NOT USE THE PULSARS STUFF!!!! its off of the pulsar chassis youde be better off trying to make a g20 awd with that crap. you would want the awd sunny stuff. im still researching but ive started my conversion. AWD OWNS ME!!


----------



## nxchef (Oct 6, 2003)

sno said:


> search, you're not the first one to have this (failing) idea...


JERK!!! its not a failing idea its just never been done because of people like you! :dumbass:


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Anything is possible if you have the money, knowledge and the right stuff. People have sed that they gonna do it but never came back with anything. If you think you can do it then do it but jus come back with pics to show us.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

nxchef said:


> JERK!!! its not a failing idea its just never been done because of people like you! :dumbass:


It's very feasible...only thing stopping me from making an AWD Pulsar (87) is that I don't want to cut out the rear end to change it. Other than that I know all it takes to do it...but it wouldn't be the SR20 powering it. 

And there has already been an AWD N13 SR20 powered made and it's very driveable.


----------



## nxchef (Oct 6, 2003)

your right but then again that was a N13 my car is in pieces at the moment, im was having issues getting the tranny inso i just threw my fwd tranny back in for the time being, i like to drive the car. once i get a beater then ill have my nx down until the awd is done


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

nxchef said:


> oo ooo i know the answer to this one......
> 
> possible yes
> worth your money probly not
> ...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

YOu know I'm a big fan of these wierd conversions... the other day I was thinking about the possiblity of moving my engine behind the drivers seat... basically mount it 180 from the normal and the axles should be exactly the right lenght... just have to cut a hole in the floor... 

well back on topic... a drive shaft isn't too hard to have made but the problem is you also have to have the tunnel made into the chasis, I dunno how that affects the rigidity of the chasis...


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

James said:


> YOu know I'm a big fan of these wierd conversions... the other day I was thinking about the possiblity of moving my engine behind the drivers seat... basically mount it 180 from the normal and the axles should be exactly the right lenght... just have to cut a hole in the floor...
> 
> well back on topic... a drive shaft isn't too hard to have made but the problem is you also have to have the tunnel made into the chasis, I dunno how that affects the rigidity of the chasis...



stupid question...but don't you guys have the tunnel already for the exhuast??


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

And the N13 isn't a whole lot different...just somewhat different. The same principles apply.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yes we do... but is that large enough?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

James said:


> yes we do... but is that large enough?



well...on my N13 it looks like it...i'd just have to really squeze the exhuast somewhere else. My looking at it though made me wonder where the shifter arms would go if the driveline fit through that tunnel.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

I think something more serious to worry about is how to do the rear end?? I mean, youcan't just unbolt everything and put up a different rear end. All the rear end is built into the subframe.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Yeah changing the shift linkage is another problem as well... and the rear end like you said... 

I saw an accord with a 350 in it and rwd conversion a few yrs back but the car looked like it was on stilts...


----------



## nxchef (Oct 6, 2003)

tunnel isnt big enough ive already test fitted it and you have to worry about the linkage , the rear diff is jsut some cutting welding and moving of the gas tank(fuel cell)


----------

